# What are the top epistemology books?



## RamistThomist

I am looking for technical, critical stuff.

I read W. Jay Wood's book, _Epistemology_ and while it did a decent job, I want more. What are the best stuff?


----------



## Sydnorphyn

Spear Dane said:


> I am looking for technical, critical stuff.
> 
> I read W. Jay Wood's book, _Epistemology_ and while it did a decent job, I want more. What are the best stuff?



I enjoyed Frame's "The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God...and of course, VT

Peace


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

http://thirdmill.org/newfiles/joh_frame/frame.he2005.historyofepistemologyspring2005.pdf

Go to the bottom--pretty thorough list of all the works on epistemology you need, more or less (course syl. by Frame). In the "Reformed Epistemology" "Christian Epistemology" and "Contemporary Epistemology" most of the books are standards in epistemology, Christian or non-.


----------



## RamistThomist

Sydnorphyn said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for technical, critical stuff.
> 
> I read W. Jay Wood's book, _Epistemology_ and while it did a decent job, I want more. What are the best stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Frame's "The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God...and of course, VT
> 
> Peace
Click to expand...


Frame was foundational for me. I see triads in everything!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Spear Dane said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for technical, critical stuff.
> 
> I read W. Jay Wood's book, _Epistemology_ and while it did a decent job, I want more. What are the best stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Frame's "The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God...and of course, VT
> 
> Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frame was foundational for me. I see triads in everything!
Click to expand...

 I have learned much from him as well, though not enough to see triads in anything outside of the examples in his books


----------



## RamistThomist

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Frame's "The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God...and of course, VT
> 
> Peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame was foundational for me. I see triads in everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have learned much from him as well, though not enough to see triads in anything outside of the examples in his books
Click to expand...


think: space-time continuum


----------



## Dr Mike Kear

I recently enjoyed reading Rushdoony's _The Word of Flux: Modern Man and the Problem of Knowledge_.


----------



## yeutter

check out the links at


----------



## greenbaggins

Plantinga's Warrant trilogy is very important.


----------



## BrianLanier

greenbaggins said:


> Plantinga's Warrant trilogy is very important.



Indeed! Among other good epistemology books are:

Dancy, Jonathan, Ernest Sosa, ed. A Companion to Epistemology. Blackwell Companion to Philosophy Series. Malden, MA: Blackwell, 1993.

Audi, Robert. Epistemology: A Contemporary Introduction to the Theory of Knowledge. 2nd ed. Routledge Contemporary Introductions to Philosophy Series. New York: Routledge, 2003.

Sosa, Ernest, Jaegwon Kim, ed. Epistemology: An Anthology. Malden, MA: Blackwell, 2000.

Swinburne, Richard. Epistemic Justification. New York: Oxford UP, 2001.

BonJour, Laurence, Ernest Sosa. Epistemic Justification: Internalism vs. Externalism, Foundations vs. Virtues. Great Debate in Philosophy Series. Malden, MA: Blackwell, 2003.

Kornblith, Hillary, ed. Epistemology: Internalism and Externalism. Blackwell Readings in Philosophy Series. Malden, MA: Blackwell, 2001.

Not an exhaustive list by any means, but at least it's a start and they are all pretty current within the literature.

Brian


----------



## RamistThomist

I am reading as much as I can of Wolterstorrf at the moment. When I get back to RTS I will pick up Plantinga (if they have it)


----------



## Jim Johnston

Spear Dane said:


> I am reading as much as I can of Wolterstorrf at the moment. When I get back to RTS I will pick up Plantinga (if they have it)



No, you will pick up Planting even if they don't have it! 

I'd also get some more specified books:

The History of Skepticism - Popkin

Ignorance - Unger

Problems of Knowledge: A Critical Introduction to Epistemology - Michael Williams

Groundless Belief: An Essay on the Possibility of Epistemology - Michael Williams

Knowledge and its Limits - Timothy Williamson

The Epistemology of Testimony - ed Lackey & Sosa

Testimony: A Philosophical Study - Coady

Reliability of Sense Perception - William Alston

Justification Without Awareness - Bergmann

Epistemic Justification: Internal ism vs Externalism/ Foundations vs Vurtues - Bonjour & Sosa

Beyond Justification: Dimesions of Epistemic Evaluation - William Alston

Contemporary Debates in Epistemology - ed. Steup & Sosa

Epistemology: Classic Problems and Contemporary Responses - Laurence Bonjour

Knowledge in Perspective: Selected Essay's in Epistemology - Sosa

Personal Knowledge - Michael Polanyi

Blackwell's Companon to Epistemology - ed. Dancy & Sosa


You can read these after you've read an intro (or three):

Audi's is a good one, Lanier mentioned him above. Personally, I really dislike Audi's writting style. But the book is great, nevertheless.

Moreland and Craig's section of Epistemology in Foundations of Christian Scholarship isn't too bad either.

An Introduction to Contemporary Epistemology by Matthias Steup is dated but good.


----------



## BrianLanier

Tom Bombadil said:


> Epistemic Justification: Internal ism vs Externalism/ Foundations vs Vurtues - Bonjour & Sosa
> Blackwell's Companon to Epistemology - ed. Dancy & Sosa



Hey, I already mentioned those two above and in much better format!


----------



## Jim Johnston

BrianLanier said:


> Tom Bombadil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epistemic Justification: Internal ism vs Externalism/ Foundations vs Vurtues - Bonjour & Sosa
> Blackwell's Companon to Epistemology - ed. Dancy & Sosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I already mentioned those two above and in much better format!
Click to expand...


Anything worth saying once is worth repeating


----------

